# L-Dopa, any good?



## PushAndPull (Jul 19, 2010)

Does it actually boost test?


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

no l-dopa releases growth hormone.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> no l-dopa releases growth hormone.



I heard it actually raises test levels as well.


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

way more growth than test. then again i didnt know it raised test. i learn something everyday , thnx brother.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> way more growth than test. then again i didnt know it raised test. i learn something everyday , thnx brother.



Hey i'm not sure that it does, just some shit I heard. I mean my cynical ass natually assumes that it doesn't raise test or gh. The only thing I know for sure is that it's cheap, which always makes it easier to try out.


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Hey i'm not sure that it does, just some shit I heard. I mean my cynical ass natually assumes that it doesn't raise test or gh. The only thing I know for sure is that it's cheap, which always makes it easier to try out.


 
 bro in clinical trials it raised hgh by a great amount. of the 1,000 people who participated, all of them except 10 didnt have a change so the new england journal of medicine says it raises the hgh of everybody but .001 of the test subjects. it works thats why gear pharmacies sell it they know it does. its a medical fact that it does. i have no clue about the test part though so u got me there . my wife is a nurse practioner she gets the new england journal of medicine and i get with her dea number the journal of physchiatry. as iam a mental health nurse. but i started out in the er as a nurse but didnt like it. my strengths were in mental health.


----------



## ezed413 (Jul 22, 2010)

I think it also decreases prolactin.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> bro in clinical trials it raised hgh by a great amount. of the 1,000 people who participated, all of them except 10 didnt have a change so the new england journal of medicine says it raises the hgh of everybody but .001 of the test subjects. it works thats why gear pharmacies sell it they know it does. its a medical fact that it does. i have no clue about the test part though so u got me there . my wife is a nurse practioner she gets the new england journal of medicine and i get with her dea number the journal of physchiatry. as iam a mental health nurse. but i started out in the er as a nurse but didnt like it. my strengths were in mental health.



I am a neurology and psychology nut. I love brain science. I have never heard of a mental health nurse, so I looked it up. Very intresting job. Did you have to go to school longer than a standard RN? How long have you been a mental health nurse? Did you ever see "One Flew Over the Coocoo's Nest"? Is your job similar to nurse rachet?


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

ezed413 said:


> I think it also decreases prolactin.


 
 really that would be great as i have prolactin problems when i use to much gear so ill get a test and hgh releaser and take care of prolactin all in one pill. oh yes your right brother thnx it does have caber in it. great posts by all of you guys thnx for starting this thread brothers. it taught me alot and bring back something i forgot, excellent see thats why i love this board alot of smart heads all in one.


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> yeah it does. elevated dopamine levels = lower prolactin. Thats how caber works with tren or any other 19-nor.
> 
> I ran a sponsored log of HghUP from AppNut and well....I think it helped me sleep a bit better or more restful. I woke refreshed in other words....I was also geared so who knows if it did anything for T levels. I dunno, i think caber really fucked up my moods permanently. Elevated while on it, then coming off you wanna go on a punching spree.


----------



## ezed413 (Jul 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> really that would be great as i have prolactin problems when i use to much gear so ill get a test and hgh releaser and take care of prolactin all in one pill. oh yes your right brother thnx it does have caber in it. great posts by all of you guys thnx for starting this thread brothers. it taught me alot and bring back something i forgot, excellent see thats why i love this board alot of smart heads all in one.




Yep, I have purchased L-Dopa in powder form made by Cognitive Nutrition in the past, but I ran out and got something from the Vitamin Shoppe. The L-Dopa is in a product called Growth Tech. This product also has Alpha-GPC in it. This is supposed to increase HGH as well, among other benefits. I took it for the first time yesterday, so I will let you know how it is after I take it for a few weeks.


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I am a neurology and psychology nut. I love brain science. I have never heard of a mental health nurse, so I looked it up. Very intresting job. Did you have to go to school longer than a standard RN? How long have you been a mental health nurse? Did you ever see "One Flew Over the Coocoo's Nest"? Is your job similar to nurse rachet?


 
i had to take a special test for mental health medications and 100 hrs of clinical in the hospital on pych floor thats it. but rn is only a 2 yr program. ive been a rn for 16yrs i think dont hold me to it. i was a paramedic prior to that. all you do is basically pass out meds and paper work for your patients that day or so on and so on.ect. i like it i started in the er as a er nurse but i didnt like it as a medic i got no enjoyment out of it. try to answer all questions yes i did see one flew with jack shit i cant remember his name right now. as far as a mental health nurse if you go for it as your major of study no you dont need that extra work but every state is different in how they except requirements. and not like paramedic you dont have to retest every 5 yrs once your licsened your all done, but they encourage additional medical training, like i took out of the book 1 hr course in heroin overdose and got my cmes. why are you thinking of nursing brother? just a side note in ny state you can be a convicted felon as long as its been 5 yrs since you been out of troulble and still be a rn, lpn, i dont think nursing aides can be convicted felons. isnt that fucked up. man thats where the money is at right now. you dont have to be smart to be a rn either, its easy.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> i had to take a special test for mental health medications and 100 hrs of clinical in the hospital on pych floor thats it. but rn is only a 2 yr program. ive been a rn for 16yrs i think dont hold me to it. i was a paramedic prior to that. all you do is basically pass out meds and paper work for your patients that day or so on and so on.ect. i like it i started in the er as a er nurse but i didnt like it as a medic i got no enjoyment out of it. try to answer all questions yes i did see one flew with jack shit i cant remember his name right now. as far as a mental health nurse if you go for it as your major of study no you dont need that extra work but every state is different in how they except requirements. and not like paramedic you dont have to retest every 5 yrs once your licsened your all done, but they encourage additional medical training, like i took out of the book 1 hr course in heroin overdose and got my cmes. why are you thinking of nursing brother? just a side note in ny state you can be a convicted felon as long as its been 5 yrs since you been out of troulble and still be a rn, lpn, i dont think nursing aides can be convicted felons. isnt that fucked up. man thats where the money is at right now. you dont have to be smart to be a rn either, its easy.





I have a pretty sweet job already, but I am always trying to learn more about health services. I manage HIS for a hospital. If I had it all to do over again, I would have went into medicine as either a clinical researcher, psychologist, or a psychotherapist. Sadly, I didn't discover my passion for sciences of the brain until I had already invested 40,000 into getting a B.S. in computer science.


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

^^^see now bro your way out of my league, thats far more education than i could handle. i only went to a community college and was a c student. the hospital i work for was the deciding factor in my cmes to get on the mental health floor. but your talking a dr degree. thats hard and alot of prerequisites to even get into that field. i think you need calculus to be able to even enter that program bro. i had to take human bio, and a few other courses to get into the rn program, plus pass the entrance test.


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

ezed413 said:


> Yep, I have purchased L-Dopa in powder form made by Cognitive Nutrition in the past, but I ran out and got something from the Vitamin Shoppe. The L-Dopa is in a product called Growth Tech. This product also has Alpha-GPC in it. This is supposed to increase HGH as well, among other benefits. I took it for the first time yesterday, so I will let you know how it is after I take it for a few weeks.


 

 let me know how you make out on the deal ok? ill try it if its not bunk. pm if you have to because my vacation ends and ill be on thru the week but most week ends ill be working and one day thru the week. let me know brother thnx.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I am a neurology and psychology nut. I love brain science. I have never heard of a mental health nurse, so I looked it up. Very intresting job. Did you have to go to school longer than a standard RN? How long have you been a mental health nurse? Did you ever see "One Flew Over the Coocoo's Nest"? Is your job similar to nurse rachet?


Nurse Ratchet was a complete douchebag. I wanted to jerkoff in her face when she fucked up Jack. Bastard bitch!


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

^^^ hey juggerwat do you think about that ldopa from vitamin shoppe? do you think it will produce any long good effects because the rx l-dopa does release hgh by about 62 % but i could be off a few but i know its a good chunk but theres alot of sides to that drug. jugger give me your input bro. thnx.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2010)

It alls depends on what you want to use it for. My 96 year old nana uses it control her Parkinsons and it does work for her, so if you're using for better or should I say improved muscle control, then use it.


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

^^^no i was talking about the supplement version thats all right though.


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Jul 23, 2010)

it's good for some deeper sleep and you can also use it to control prolactin with certain supplements along with p5p.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 7, 2012)

bringing back an old thread here, im trying to learn more about Lpod and carbidopa


----------



## brundel (Mar 7, 2012)

Black Lion makes a product with a 99% Ldopa extract. (most companies use garbage)
Its more expensive but its far superior.
It also has pyridoxine (B6)
and vit E.

Its intended use is to lower prolactin but it also elevates HGH.


----------



## PushAndPull (Mar 8, 2012)

I ended up trying NOW's DOPA Mucuna which is only a 15% extract.
When I took more than the recommend dose, it gave me sweats and made me feel sick.
I finished the bottle using the recommend dose and never noticed any positive effects.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

We have included Mucuna Pruriens extract (20% l-dopa) in *Osta Rx*


----------

